# GOP Presidental debate on Fox News August 11



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

This has not shown up in Tribune yet but Fox News will be broadcasting a GOP Presidential debate on August 11th at 8pm CDT, 9 pm EDT, 6 pm PDT. The debate is 2 hours long and will have these nine candidates who are in the Iowa Straw Poll.
The candidates listed on the ballot for the Aug. 13 straw poll are: Michele Bachmann, Herman Cain, Newt Gingrich, Jon Huntsman, Thaddeus McCotter, Ron Paul, Tim Pawlenty, Mitt Romney and Rick Santorum. Those with less than 1% in a national poll will not be invited. 

Wait!!! I just read that list hoping to see Gary Johnson and who the heck is Thaddeus McCotter?


----------



## MeInDallas (Jul 31, 2011)

Sure do wish Rick Perry was gonna be in this one! Would make it really interesting!


----------



## Grimm1 (Jan 10, 2000)

I read that Romney is skipping the Iowa Straw Poll....I wonder if that means he will not be invited to the debate.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I found that announcement by Romney. Weird for a front runner but then again the Iowa Straw Poll can be weird. You would think he would want face-time at least. This debate is next Thursday and Tribune has not mentioned it yet.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

sieglinde said:


> ...Wait!!! I just read that list hoping to see Gary Johnson and who the heck is Thaddeus McCotter?


He's the guy Maddow shows clips of playing guitar.

On guitar he's not bad.

He's a congresscritter from farther north than his name and playing style would have lead* me to suspect.

*edit: that should, of course, have been "would lead" or would have led", but obviously I had lead for brains when I first typed it.

I'm neither dyslexic nor illiterate. Wish I could say the same for my keyboard.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thaddeus_McCotter

Born in Michigan. Interesting. He has to have a certain percentage in national polling to be in the debate. It sounds like he probably won't be in it. Be aware, the video is full of puns. 
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3yVGC6bN5w[/media]


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

The list of participants will be finalized on Tuesday but here is a more recent list.
Mitt Romney, Michele Bachmann, Tim Pawlenty, Ron Paul, Herman Cain, Newt Gingrich, Rick Santorum, and Jon Huntsman

Doesn't look like Romney is skipping this.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

This finally did show up in my guide last night (DirecTV).


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

Never did show up in my guide. For those interested, the Ames Iowa Strawpoll is on MSNBC in Tribune. It is at 3 PDT. Do your figuring appropriately. This will be all the candidates in the straw poll giving 15 minute stump speech. The theory is, since it is a national audience, we may hear their planned campaign for beyond the primary process.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

My Ron Paul wishlist caught a few shows on CSPAN, IIRC. (for the future days that is)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Maybe not appropriate, but too funny to pass up. John Scalzi on the debate:


> So, last night, I watched as a group of unpleasant people, which included a token black man and a woman, bickered and argued and went after each other, occasionally banding together against a common enemy, but otherwise remaining fractious and annoying the entire time I watched them.
> 
> Which is to say I watched _Predators _on one of the HBO channels. But I understand some of you watched that Iowa Republican Debate last night instead.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

LOL!!! Seriously though, that will be an issue. 

I watched some of the coverage for the Straw Poll that was weird. Also I am miffed that even though I have been in Iowa in August, I don't think I ever went to the state fair.


----------



## balboa dave (Jan 19, 2004)

Please stop using the Season Pass Alert forum as a discussion thread.


----------

